# Round 3: Miserere- Price, Milanov, Callas



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

We'll see how the voting goes to determine if we will do a final round.




Il Trovatore: Miserere (Recorded 1952) · Zinka Milanov · Jan Peerce · Giuseppe Verdi · RCA Victor Orchestra · Renato Cellini





Trovatore, IGV 31, Act IV: "Miserere d'un'alma già vicina" (Coro, Leonora, Manrico)






Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Antonino Votto, Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Maria Callas, Gino Penn


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I was most surprised by Milanov, who was quite effective in this scene, the voice well used and sometimes beautiful. But she doesn’t sound a young woman.
Leontyne Price’s forays into chest voice were mostly comical, as she usually is while trying to be dramatic - all her effects were applied and exaggerated.
Callas’s recording is from La Scala, 1953, which means pre-diet and thus, before the voice change, which means she could do as she wished and the voice would respond. 
Callas for me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

What MAS said.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

No competition. Milanov is ok, but dull and Price is just posturing. Callas has it all, though she is even more affecting when she sings the first _Sento mancarmi _on the studio recording, tapering the voice off into a sort of faint. She doesn't quite do that here, but she's still fabulous.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

It's a no brainer. La Divina.


----------

